# filling in a river with plants?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
I have an area on my RR that I dug out to simulate a river/pond. It was an excuse to build bridges. The track crosses this section 4 times. Building an actual water fall and pond is something I don't want to do so the feature has been left as a dry bed. At one time I thought of putting in coloured stones, blue I guess, to look like water. Recently I thought it would be neat to fill this area with a low ground covering easy to grow groundcover such as clover. The site is in partial shade and is about 12" wide at its narrow spot and 4' at its widest by about 10' long. I was thinking in the future I would like to build a dam and a sluice to a mills water wheel. 
Would clover be a good choice or is there something better out there. 
Thanks for your ideas.
Todd


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, as I did the same with a "dry" creek. However, for added fun, the creek is an actual drainage line for the downspout, so it does get some water. 

Me? I was going to line it up with river rock. A mill may happen one day, but "tub" mills were more common for the Czech-Austrian area I am modelling, so they are easy to model (no visible wheel, just the mill).


----------

